# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Best sizes for syringes??

## AnabolicKarma

I know this sounds naive, but i have a few questions on syringes,

I am a novice and probably gonna do 200 mg/ deca durabolin , 250 mg sustanon for 10 weeks, with 25 mg dbol weeks 1-3...

Can i mix the deca and the sust?? Whats the best size to get for syringes..i mean i get my blood drawn and those size needles are fine..but in my arm..when i am not trying to donate blood might be totally different...

And when i go to the pharmacy should most have these in stock? are they gonna question why i want the syringes? I know this sounds stupid...Help me out!
Anyone with any ideas just let me know??

----------


## Innervision

To each thier own but I would reconsider the amounts that are going into your cycle bro. once a week injections of 250 sust i dont think is worth it, and deca maybe but 3-400 is better weekly. anyway the needle size is all relative to where you plan on shooting. usually 22,23 gauge 1.5" is good for glutes and most other places down to a 1". within reason gauge is all personal choice. there are many internet sites out there that are legit that sell bulk needles and syringes cheap ask no questions with discrete packaging, try doing a search on this board i bet you'll find it. also do some more research about AS before you jump in there man, got your clomid? good luck.

----------


## Tankass

i dont shoot glutes to I use a 25g 1" for everything... delts, bi, tri, trap, lat, pec, theigh, calf.

----------


## Buddha_Red

i use 25g 1" 3cc syringe with removalbe pin for everywhere.

I dont see how you could jab a big needle into your body every day.
I have to take my time injecting with the smaller guage needles but the last thing thing you want to do is rush through it.

when you are ordering, pick up some replacement needles only. If i asperate blood i always change pins. The sharper the better and your only adding like 3 bucks to your bill.

----------


## abstrack

I am with the guys, i have a shit load of 23g and I wont use them now that i have 25g. no site soreness!! easy injection, less scaring on me, doing ed injections have made a difference with the 25g.

----------


## Slypknot

I was using 23g and switched down to 22g. So far no biggie that I notice... loads quicker and very little pain so far in the quads.

----------


## PimpN8ez

22g 1.5" Is what I use

----------


## willpharmd

23g 1.5" in the quads

----------


## AnabolicKarma

1.5 inch syringes vs. 1" syringes, where to use them..any harm in alternating just in my deltoids every week??

No one advised me..can i mix the sust and deca all in one syringe?

and also if i go to the pharmacy (i work at a grocery store) will they give me 100 questions if i ask for 20 syringes 25 gauge 1" will they be in stock or will i get hassle? Anyone with experience with this?

----------


## Rhino58

In delts use 25g 5/8"

----------


## FKITLETSGO

I like 19 gauge personally... Like to really create a channel for the juice to really flow smoothly

----------


## UltimateFighter

yes bro you can mix the 2 but you cant just take the sust once a week. You need to be doing 500 mg of sust a week and split it up into at least 2 days. So- My advice would be on Tuesday shoot 250 sust and 200 deca and do the same thing on Th. Anyone agree/

----------


## Slypknot

I split up my 500mg of sust into M/W/F injects. I then split my 400mg of Deca into my M/F injects...works like a champ.

I also order my pins online (much easier and usually show up in 3-4 days)... I think getpinz.com is where most go for theirs.

So far I've read to use 1.5 for glutes and 1inch for everything else. I only do quads and use a 23x1...I'd assume for delts it'd be the same, 1 inch pin.

Slyp

----------


## Doc M

> _Originally posted by FKITLETSGO_ 
> *I like 19 gauge personally... Like to really create a channel for the juice to really flow smoothly*


Holy Crap!! a 19 Gauge is a freakin' Moby Dick Harpoon. I wouldn't even stick a patient with a 19 gauge unless I wanted to make them suffer a little. To each his own, but I'll stick with 22 or 23 gauge!!

Doc M

----------


## BLASTER40

Holy shit 19 gauge!!! THAR SHE BLOWS!!!
Myself I use 22 gauge with a 1.5" but been looking at getting
25 gauge due to shots ED right now shoulders, glutes, quads etc.
 :Welcome:

----------

